# App loaded on a second Android?



## TonySanDiego (Mar 21, 2017)

Yesterday I had a good scare when my phone got dropped. For a moment it looked to be locked up. I restarted it and all was well except for a slight crack in the protective glass.

I was panicking because I have a block today and possibly no phone.

Can we load the app onto a second android phone? (I had two for Uber back in the day)

I mean to just load it and be able to login on either phone. Obviously one probably could not run each at the same time. Just use the one you feel like today. One has a white case and one has a black case. Black for day and white for night?

Also, I dropped my phone on the pavement the other day while on a delivery. It would have been handy to have the other phone available in case I hosed the one I dropped. The phone was fine that time but I wasn't.

Anybody?

Thanks


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

You can load the app on as many devices as you want.


----------

